# unfamiliar fiting/valve



## TorchPlumbing (Apr 4, 2013)

Can anyone steer me in the right direction on finding a part like this. 
Found in the wall of an outlet store in the local mall. I have never seen one like this. None the part stores in this area have seen one. 
Assuming its a backflow valve of some sort. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

that's a trap primer

and mold inside the wall LOL


----------



## TorchPlumbing (Apr 4, 2013)

thanks for the help.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I've seen that style trap primer shoot a fine stream right out of those ports, due to build up. 

Might be worth replacing since the wall is open.


----------



## Caduceus (Mar 1, 2012)

I think it's a JR Smith, if that helps you order a new match and ease the new installation with just two couplings. It really should be in an accessible location for the reason Nathan mentioned.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Who ever installed that trap primer in a wall is a hack. That type or any type of trap primer was not meant to be installed in a wall. Run a branch off of the water and extend the primer line both above the ceiling then install a Sioux chief trap primer. Keep it where it can be serviced.


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> Who ever installed that trap primer in a wall is a hack. That type or any type of trap primer was not meant to be installed in a wall. Run a branch off of the water and extend the primer line both above the ceiling then install a Sioux chief trap primer. Keep it where it can be serviced.


Why not put an access panel there? Perhaps even a rubber in the space to direct a leak. Ceiling seems like a bad idea for an air gap. I'm no commercial installer but have seen this several times in service. Always discovered after a mess is made.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Coolcanuck said:


> Why not put an access panel there? Perhaps even a rubber in the space to direct a leak. Ceiling seems like a bad idea for an air gap. I'm no commercial installer but have seen this several times in service. Always discovered after a mess is made.


 if you have it above the ceiling the tile gets trashed. If you have it in a wall moisture creeps into places where you can't dry then mold takes over. Once that starts you can't stop it unless you remove the Sheetrock. Replacing one tile verses half a wall is a no brainier.


----------



## Faust (Feb 20, 2010)

Just repaired one of those today, mine looks exactly like that and is a Watts


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Faust said:


> Just repaired one of those today, mine looks exactly like that and is a Watts



Repaired? ..... :no:......


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Cut


Faust said:


> Just repaired one of those today, mine looks exactly like that and is a Watts


Cut that crap out and install new one in ceiling with shut off valve


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TorchPlumbing said:


> Can anyone steer me in the right direction on finding a part like this.
> Found in the wall of an outlet store in the local mall. I have never seen one like this. None the part stores in this area have seen one.
> Assuming its a backflow valve of some sort. Any ideas would be appreciated.


Is it a trap primer or a tempering valve??


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

sparky said:


> Is it a trap primer or a tempering valve??


it's a trap primer. I have installed several and most have failed. They were designed so that water flow threw them would unseat the seal just enough to seep water into the drain. Over time the drain will plug with minerals or the seat mechanism will wear it looks like a square block with a pin in the bottom. It spins with water flow. The other type uses pressure drop this has a lot less chance of flooding the place from failure.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

I have had experience with 4 of the pressure drop activated primers, all for were made by mifab. With either not enough water released or constant heavy flow. Is there any tips for this style, because I have more luck with the Watts in the picture than I have the pressure activated


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I install my trap primers under sinks, tied to the cold supply, they only see water when the sink is used.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

The best trap primer I have ever installed is the Sloan flush valve trap primer. No moving parts it just grabs a little water from every flush. There is one I put in service at a local hospital in 1989 that is still purring like a kitten.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

http://www.pppinc.net/1/2/flush_valve_primer.html
Gravity-if done right, works even better if you have a stoppage

If you have lots, this is the way to go.
http://www.pppinc.net/1/2/prime_time_e_trap_flush_mount_pt4_pt12.html


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> .....If you have lots, this is the way to go.
> http://www.pppinc.net/1/2/prime_time_e_trap_flush_mount_pt4_pt12.html


I'm more traditional but its interesting the PT-4. Any feedback on it?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

sparky said:


> Cut
> 
> Cut that crap out and install new one in ceiling with shut off valve


Can't install a shut off valve in front of a trap primer here in Ga. Too easy for someone to abandon the trap primer that way.

David


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

My personal favorite, operates without much flow in the line and delivers a good stream of water. If I can, I like using the trap primer plug that's built into most laundry faucets.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> Can't install a shut off valve in front of a trap primer here in Ga. Too easy for someone to abandon the trap primer that way.
> 
> David


We always stub out copper stub out and sweat shut off valve before primer that way you can flush line out before installing primer,also that way you don't have to shut blding down for a dinky dink trap primer


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

mrjasontgreek said:


> My personal favorite, operates without much flow in the line and delivers a good stream of water. If I can, I like using the trap primer plug that's built into most laundry faucets.


We install zurn primers it just a trap primer,none of them are worth a crap if not maintained by qualified maintence people


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

sparky said:


> We always stub out copper stub out and sweat shut off valve before primer that way you can flush line out before installing primer,also that way you don't have to shut blding down for a dinky dink trap primer


 yep it's against code to put a valve in front of a trap primer. Seems dumb but it all comes down to the reasoning of if it fails maintenance will just simply shut it off.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> yep it's against code to put a valve in front of a trap primer. Seems dumb but it all comes down to the reasoning of if it fails maintenance will just simply shut it off.


Inspectors here have never not once said anything about a valve before the primer so it must be legal in ky,I'd hate to have to shut an entire blding down just to replace a trap primer


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

sparky said:


> Inspectors here have never not once said anything about a valve before the primer so it must be legal in ky,I'd hate to have to shut an entire blding down just to replace a trap primer


 UPC I do believe


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Gargalaxy said:


> I'm more traditional but its interesting the PT-4. Any feedback on it?


Haven't installed any yet, but I have a couple of jobs where I will need one.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

For multiple installations, these look interesting. Quite a bit cheaper than the electronic option. I've got a couple in stock I plan to use. They are definitely more stout than the plastic diversion wells on the market.
http://www.siouxchief.com/products/...rimers/trap-primers/trap-priming-distributors


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> For multiple installations, these look interesting. Quite a bit cheaper than the electronic option. I've got a couple in stock I plan to use. They are definitely more stout than the plastic diversion wells on the market.
> http://www.siouxchief.com/products/supply/arresters-and-trap-primers/trap-primers/trap-priming-distributors


I saw the wye splitter before at Ferguson (also got the catalog from Sioux Chief) but I never used before. I was told that you just can use it with a prime perfect.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

you can't get any easier than this

http://www.siouxchief.com/products/supply/arresters-and-trap-primers/trap-primers/gravity/trapease


----------



## mgep208 (Mar 14, 2013)

tim666 said:


> I have had experience with 4 of the pressure drop activated primers, all for were made by mifab. With either not enough water released or constant heavy flow. Is there any tips for this style, because I have more luck with the Watts in the picture than I have the pressure activated


Yea this is a trap seal primer but try zurn brand next time it works better it require less pressure drop in line


----------

